# 6415 vs. 6420



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

What's the skinny on the JD 6415? Is it a Manheim (sp) built tractor like the 6420?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That would appear to be a "yes".

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/5/8/1580-john-deere-6415.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think the 15 had some hydraulic issues/quirks if I recall correctly. I would definitely go with the 20. Both are Mannheim and the 20 had much better hydraulic pump flow.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I thought the 15s became the D series.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think you're right hayman....I like em both but I'd like the 20 series better


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Hayman,
I thought that was the 05 series, like the 6405. Those tractors were built in Mexico.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Troy Farmer said:


> Hayman,
> I thought that was the 05 series, like the 6405. Those tractors were built in Mexico.


you might be right, my 6100D was a tractor from Mexico. Very simple cheap hp, just had the sucky 9 spd. Now they have better tranny selections


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a 6415, It has been great tractor.

Scott


----------

